# The shower is just too good



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh, wow! Love him!!! Has he always been water-loving? I mean, I know goldens typically love the water, but this is on a whole different level! On a side note, how did you post a video on here?


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

That is hilarious!!
What a lovely boy


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Winchester is such a dude, what a guy.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Great video!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's so cute!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So cute! I love it! I'll have to try that on Maxi.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That definitely brought a smile to my face! What a relaxed boy!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Hailey said:


> Oh, wow! Love him!!! Has he always been water-loving? I mean, I know goldens typically love the water, but this is on a whole different level! On a side note, how did you post a video on here?


ha ha no... he has only swam once so far without getting too freaked out... 
He never liked baths before... but yesterday after getting super dirty at the beach we came home and he went and sat in the bath all by himself.. so we started bathing him and that was the result!  

On a side note... hope this helps with the video posting HOW TO: Embed a YouTube video in your forum post - Virtual Assistant Forums



Doug said:


> That is hilarious!!
> What a lovely boy





Tripp43 said:


> Winchester is such a dude, what a guy.





pb2b said:


> Great video!





swishywagga said:


> That's so cute!





Wendy427 said:


> So cute! I love it! I'll have to try that on Maxi.





Goldens R Great said:


> That definitely brought a smile to my face! What a relaxed boy!


Thanks everyone, he is a great boy


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Made my day  what a sweetie!


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

anastasia said:


> ha ha no... he has only swam once so far without getting too freaked out...
> He never liked baths before... but yesterday after getting super dirty at the beach we came home and he went and sat in the bath all by himself.. so we started bathing him and that was the result!
> 
> On a side note... hope this helps with the video posting HOW TO: Embed a YouTube video in your forum post - Virtual Assistant Forums


Lol...sand and salt can be super uncomfortable. He's a smart boy. And it also explains the falling asleep...beach days are exhausting! 

Thanks for the video embedding tip. I will try that.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That is just too cute for words. He looks like someone getting a massage.  I love the look of bliss and relaxation, as if the world were his personal oyster. Oh wait--it is, isn't it?!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great, what a boy you've got there. 
I've never seen a dog so relaxed or enjoying a bath so much. 
The look on his face is priceless. 

My guys love going to the beach, rolling in the sand, swimming, but when it comes to bath time afterwards, you'd think I was torturing them.........


----------

